# Rough Collie or Austrailian Shepherd?



## Swandog (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'm ready for a new dog this fall after having to put my old GSD/Husky boy down this spring. I've been reading a lot of info on these two breeds and have watched many youtubes. I've got several Patricia McConnell, Karen Pryor and Jean Donaldson books and believe I'm ready for the challenge of a new puppy and a new way of raising and training.

My wife and I don't work from November thru April and will have all day everyday to spend with our new dog. I have a 60'x 20' fenced area right off the back door. I live in a rural spot in the northern MI woods with 3 acres of field and 8 acres of mature timber. 

I'm active and walk 3.5 miles everyday until we get snowed out of the woods and fields December thru March. I might get a dog treadmill unless a 50-75lb dog is heavy enough to use a human treadmill. 

Now to the dog.

I love both these breeds although I have never owned one. I can handle shedding having had a Husky mix. *What I want most of all is a dog who will have great recall.* I'd love to walk with my dog off leash in safe rural settings. My old boy liked to take off and heaven forbid a rabbit, turkey, deer, bear, porcupine, skunk, ****, possum, fox or coyote should catch his attention!

I've heard Rough Collies can be couch potatoes when they need to be and that's a plus when we are snowed out of our trails. The treadmill is a possibility. Are Aussies capable of mellowing out indoors with nothing but indoor activities and outdoor ball play in 3ft of snow? 

Tell me all about your Rough Collies and Aussies and which breed is likely to be best for us! Also, is it myth or truth that Collies can always find their way home if they lose me out in the boondocks?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I will be following this thread closely  I too love both breeds but I think Aussies are more high strong (IMO) than a rough collie  I hope to have a rough collie in October (if the current litter has the pup I'm looking for) I have no idea on the finding their way home thing but from what I can gather they are more easy going than an aussie. Also I would like to point out (just in case you didn't know) that you would have to wait on the hiking or running with a puppy until they are about a year and a half or so...I am curious as to what people will say


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Australian Shepherd are really high energy and need a lot of exercise. They also need something to do, they can get bored easily 

From what I see I think a collie is a better fit.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I know a woman with a collie who has him off leash on her property and he is very good. That's only one dog though. I will say that the ones I have met are quite soft, with a very different temperament than an aussie. Aussies also require more exercise. 3.5 miles per day could be fine, but not if it won't happen for 3 months straight (at least in the adolescent months).


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Recall is taught, not necessarily a breed trait. Some of my friends' dogs, including labs, Aussies and BCs, have no or limited recall, where as my Dachshund's, a breed supposedly with no recall, has a flawless recall. It's training more than breeding.

It sounds like a collie would be better for you.


----------



## Swandog (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys,
I'm leaning towards a Collie; my wife the Aussie or a Corgi. I think she wants something smaller this time. I know the Corgi can bark a lot and I've heard the Collie can bark a lot too. 

Amanda, You trained your Dachshund well! My old boy had hardly any training on recall, which I feel guilty about looking back. 

kcomstoc, waiting a year and a half on running is due to them still growing, right? I've read that too much at a young age can cause future hip problems. Good luck in getting your Collie this October.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say collie or maybe sheltie if you want smaller. English shepherd might work too but would be harder to find.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love both of these breeds. I own a Aussie and I am looking into Collie breeders now. I believe the Collie or sheltie would be better for you from what you have wrote. 

From my experience with Aussies they are mostly medium to high energy. I know a handful of people who say their Aussies are okay with an Hour and a half of exercising a day. My boy is still wanting to go after about 4 hours, though he is slowing down some now and developing an off switch. My Aussie was hurt recently and I had to stop exercising him (has a splint) and the poor thing is going crazy not being allowed to run around and exercise. I am not sure how one would do with just playing ball in the snow and on a treadmill from Dec to March. As for off leash, all of the Aussies I have met are great off leash. I agree with AmandaN however that you would need to train your pup to be good off leash. Start as soon as you get him/ her home.

Collies are great dogs, they come in smooth and rough coat. I know only a few in real life and I have asked their owners what its like to live with one. Most say that they are up for pretty much everything you are. Sleep on the couch? Okay. Go hiking? Okay. etc. All the collies I have met are wonderful off leash, but again I recommend starting training as soon as you get the pup home. 

I do not know much about Corgis.

There is usually not too much of a size difference between a Aussie and collie.

Yes the waiting a year and a half to run them is do with health. You don't want to put too much strain on the joints.  Good luck with your choice and I hope to see lots of photos once you get your pup.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I was going to answer you but Damon's mom stole it :shakes fist: lol jk anyway yes it's so their joints can finish growing  and thank you I hope I'll be able to get him but I'm waiting for the personalities to show up so I know if one will actually fit my life style :fingers crossed:


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was under the impression that Shelties were much more active/high energy than Collies, also much more vocal.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> Well I was going to answer you but Damon's mom stole it :shakes fist: lol jk anyway yes it's so their joints can finish growing  and thank you I hope I'll be able to get him but I'm waiting for the personalities to show up so I know if one will actually fit my life style :fingers crossed:


hehehe  (Too short)


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I too love both breeds, almost went with a collie but could get away from my heart breed, Aussie.

I cant give you a ton of advice, My boy Royce is one of those odd ducks mentioned, sleep on the couch awesone, go for a walj awesome as long as its not to far, ..umm maybe he thinks he is a collie. We went on a walk last Saturday, a good 3 hours probably and he was pooped, slept on the way home, at home, went outside today to play ball, 15 minutes amd he was done. lol. 

However, I will say, I have had a few amd known a few Aussies, and yes they need exercise or they will go bonkers. Ryder my last Aussie we took in a 2.5 hour hike, played in the river, came home and played fetch for an hour, he took a nap and by that night he was driving me bananas. So thats an example of typical. 

Sizes vary, anywhere from 35 to 80lbs. Just watch your lines,know your breeder and search for what you want. Training comes pretty easy for most, pretty intelligent dogs, like anythingh some are more biddble than others. Ryder, I feel like you had to beat him over the head to get him to listen, as Royce and my first Pirate would flip overbackwards at a whisper. 

Be sure to socialize, they arent a lab. They can become very protective and standofffish...again, I only witnessed two like this, Royce believes he is a Golden I think. lol

They are velcro though, you will never go to the bathroom alone again, or wash dishes, go to yourr car, or look in the fridge.
Ill stop here or Ill keep going they are the most fantastic dogs Ive.ever owned! If your ready to commit then you cant go wrong

Collies, I had one as a kid, she was great, like others said up for anything, she ran loose outside amd he never left the yard, never wore a leash stayed with us 24, that was wih no training.


----------



## Swandog (Jun 28, 2013)

sclevenger said:


> They are velcro though, you will never go to the bathroom alone again, or wash dishes, go to yourr car, or look in the fridge.
> Ill stop here or Ill keep going they are the most fantastic dogs Ive.ever owned! If your ready to commit then you cant go wrong


Ha! My old mutt was just like that and I learned to look behind me when I pushed a chair back or turned around quick. I made him screech a few times when I stepped on him. Poor boy.


----------

